# Follistatin



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey

Those Follistatin 344 ( follistatin peptides ) do really work if you take it correctly?

Will it help muscle growth / strengh gains like it says it do?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baka said:


> Hey
> 
> Those Follistatin 344 ( follistatin peptides ) do really work if you take it correctly?
> 
> Will it help muscle growth / strengh gains like it says it do?


 follistatin is useless it is far to fragile to be shipped out by a source over the net, don't waste your money


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> follistatin is useless it is far to fragile to be shipped out by a source over the net, don't waste your money


 Ok , which peptides is gtg for a young guy using only test and who trained for 6 years so have a good level already but who s not rich enough to get HGH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well NO peptide will add slabs of muscle on your frame you understand this....yes??

GHRP/GHRH peptides release your own natural GH and have the same effect as synthetic GH


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> well NO peptide will add slabs of muscle on your frame you understand this....yes??
> 
> GHRP/GHRH peptides release your own natural GH and have the same effect as synthetic GH


 yea i know that.

Why is there so many different peptides tho , it must be really annoying to jab 3-4 times a day for petpides only .

I guess i won't use peptides atm , maybe in some years .

Only using MT2


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

There are different peptides because they all do different things!!!!

its not annoying if it helps you reach your goals.

There are other options for you such as cjc 1395 dac. Maybe read up on that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> There are different peptides because they all do different things!!!!
> 
> its not annoying if it helps you reach your goals.
> 
> There are other options for you such as cjc 1395 dac. Maybe read up on that.


 1295 DAC


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Dave_shorts said:
> 
> 
> > There are different peptides because they all do different things!!!!
> ...


 1295 DAC

Typo. Thanks! !!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thought so mate just didn't want him to search for 1395 and get no were lol


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> thought so mate just didn't want him to search for 1395 and get no were lol


Hahahaha. Or maybe I just invented a new peptide??!! Care to try it out. It's a myostatin inhibitor. It'll make you huge!! Ha


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> well NO peptide will add slabs of muscle on your frame you understand this....yes??
> 
> GHRP/GHRH peptides release your own natural GH and have the same effect as synthetic GH


 Exactly? Seen the prices of the two things I have some doubts it is exactly the same thing to take one or the other.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Exactly? Seen the prices of the two things I have some doubts it is exactly the same thing to take one or the other.


 rHgh is very expensive because it need lot of machines to make it. 191aa to build and make it stable.

Ghrh/ghrp are easier to produce. They make produce your own hgh 100% bioavalaible. that's it

Use both is better


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> rHgh is very expensive because it need lot of machines to make it. 191aa to build and make it stable.
> 
> Ghrh/ghrp are easier to produce. They make produce your own hgh 100% bioavalaible. that's it
> 
> Use both is better


 this is correct but the amount GHRP/GHRH peptides release is small and still it stands neither rHGH or peptides will put slabs of muscle on your physique but agree using both is better than either alone


----------

